# August 2009 BMOQ



## ReadyAyeToBe (25 Mar 2009)

Hello to all, 

 I was wondering if anybody has news on the August 2009 BMOQ ? I have been told by my recruit center that May BMOQ was already fully booked. 

Also, based on last year postings, offers for 2008 August BMOQ were already being issued as early as end of March.

Thank you


----------



## logairoff (2 Apr 2009)

I just received an offer over the phone for August 31st BMOQ.


----------



## ReadyAyeToBe (2 Apr 2009)

Congrats Logairoff !

By your name, I guess you are in Log...

May I ask you when you were merit list ? Are you applying as DEO ?

I would like to compare with my situation... Going Navy Log DEO. Was merit list mid March. 

Thanks


----------



## logairoff (2 Apr 2009)

Thanks ReadyAyeToBe,

I was merit listed sometime in January don't know exact date because I only found out when I called my cfrc for an update on the status of my application for Log DEO. Hopefully, you'll get the call soon.


----------



## ReadyAyeToBe (2 Apr 2009)

I sure envy you to be out of the waiting game. 

It seems that you are one of the first (the only one ?) to have received the Call for the BMOQ in August (at least on this forum).  From which recruit center are you ?

I'll keep the fingers crossed. I am beating myself up to not call my CFRC yet.  :


----------



## logairoff (4 Apr 2009)

I wouldn't say out of the waiting game just yet, there's plenty of waiting left.

I've actually seen a few posts of people mentioning that they got the call, they just haven't posted in this thread.


----------



## Formulasteel (4 Apr 2009)

I got the call Thursday morning (April 2)  and they let me know I was on the course strating August 31. Im enrolled for CEOTP AEC. Merit Listed in January. I started my application almost a year ago to the day. Can't wait to get going finally!


----------



## Good2Go (4 Apr 2009)

ReadyAyeToBe said:
			
		

> [...] I'll keep the fingers crossed. I am beating myself up to not call my CFRC yet.  :



There is no harm in contacting your file mgr at CFRC -- it is their job to provide you with serv and they can call the prod mgr to find out the status of crse loading.


----------



## ReadyAyeToBe (4 Apr 2009)

Good for you Formulasteel ! It must be quite a relief to finally get a confirmation after almost a year ! I'm curious; may I ask why it took so long ? 


Good2Go: I totally agree with you... I just don't want to be a pain in the a**. I learned I was merit list after I called  (!) on March 16. I'll wait for April 16th to call back. I've been told to follow-up on a monthly basis...

Anyway, based on last year, the Call from CFRC for BMOQ can span over 2 months... I guess the odds are still very good to be enrolled on the August one. 

Anybody out there that also got confirmation for Aug ?

Thanks


----------



## NS Valley Girl (4 Apr 2009)

Just some additional information...

I personally haven't received a call however when I talked to the Halifax RC on April 2, they told me that there has been 2 english and 2 french BMOQ courses set for August.  There was also mention of possibly adding a third english class.

As well, they mentioned that offers would start going out now and would continue over the next few months.

Lots of time yet.  

  :nod:  (Congrad's to those who have their August confirmations.)  :nod:​


----------



## j_r_42 (5 Apr 2009)

Formulasteel said:
			
		

> I got the call Thursday morning (April 2)  and they let me know I was on the course strating August 31. Im enrolled for CEOTP AEC. Merit Listed in January. I started my application almost a year ago to the day. Can't wait to get going finally!



I got my call on the 30th...I'm also CEOTP in AEC.  It's good the waiting is finally over for the call....but now for the next wait...


----------



## NS Valley Girl (6 Apr 2009)

* Correction / Update *​
I just finished talking with the Halifax RC and they retracted a statement which was made to me on April 2nd.  In regards to BMOQ in August, there have been two classes scheduled for August 31st; one English and one French.  Previously, as I was told and therefore posted, there were two and two scheduled.

They apologetically corrected the information they gave me... and I'm now doing the same.  My apologies for posting inaccurate information.




			
				NS Valley Girl said:
			
		

> Just some additional information...
> 
> I personally haven't received a call however when I talked to the Halifax RC on April 2, they told me that there has been 2 English and 2 french BMOQ courses set for August.  There was also mention of possibly adding a third English class.
> 
> ...


----------



## ReadyAyeToBe (6 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the correction NS Valley Girl. 

I wonder how many people they can fit in a class ? Also, I know we can't establish stats from this site, but it seems that the CEOTPs get their calls first before the DEO's (except for logairoff)...


----------



## j_r_42 (6 Apr 2009)

ReadyAyeToBe said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people they can fit in a class ? Also, I know we can't establish stats from this site, but it seems that the CEOTPs get their calls first before the DEO's (except for logairoff)...



I wonder if it could be a function of how busy the specific RC is? I'm in Sudbury, and I don't believe the RC here is too busy...


----------



## ReadyAyeToBe (6 Apr 2009)

j_r_42 said:
			
		

> I wonder if it could be a function of how busy the specific RC is? I'm in Sudbury, and I don't believe the RC here is too busy...



Could be... Anyway, I just got a call from CFRC. I was so excited. They asked me if I prefer English or French training ! I told them I prefer English but I would go on French if there is no more room in the English class. So the waiting game is still on ; they couldn't confirm if I was scheduled for August   !  My take is that it's a good sign if they are calling to validate this. 

Oh boy. This is very good for "patience" training...


----------



## stewacide (8 Apr 2009)

I got the call on the 2nd. I don't remember them being any more specific than August for the course, and sometime in July to do the paperwork (this is for the anglo' class, as a DEO Infantry, out of Windsor).

I was physically in the recruiting centre on the 1st, and while I was there they said offers for some trades would be going out - if everything worked out - the next day, and to expect a call... which came in the morning ;D

p.s. I was merit listed in October, and sometime in late 2008 I got a call out of the blue: someone had dropped out of the course, and I could take their place right away for Artillery (which was my 3rd not-seriously-considered choice)... after ~2 minutes of soul searching I decided to pass and wait (not sure if I got the first bite at the apple or not), so that decision cost me nearly a year 

At least I'll have a relaxed - if impoverished ;D - summer to get in shape.


----------



## logairoff (8 Apr 2009)

Looking at posts from last year some people got the opportunity to do OPME courses and some sort of work/physical fitness at cfrc while they waited over the summer. Any info on whether or not they will run this program again this summer?


----------



## j_r_42 (8 Apr 2009)

logairoff said:
			
		

> Looking at posts from last year some people got the opportunity to do OPME courses and some sort of work/physical fitness at cfrc while they waited over the summer. Any info on whether or not they will run this program again this summer?



I would be interested in learning more about this.  I have to stop by the RC to drop off some documents, maybe I'll inquire about it...quick question though...what is OPME?


----------



## logairoff (8 Apr 2009)

Officer Professional Military Education (OPME).

"The OPME Programme is intended to orient the junior officer to select topics within a common body of knowledge related to the military profession. From this body of knowledge, officers will begin to enhance their critical thinking skills and develop innovative responses to a myriad of issues." http://www.opme.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp


----------



## CanadianClub (9 Apr 2009)

Congratulations to those who have received their offers. I am going for CELE(AIR) DEO position and merit listed in the first week of FEB 09. Is anybody out there lucky enough to get an offer for CELE (AIR) position yet.


----------



## AEC@34 (9 Apr 2009)

Hi guys,

I am going to be AEC (DEO) from Winnipeg. Got merit listed April 3rd. Still waiting for the verbal offer. After talking to the recruitment center, looks like they will put me in August course. I am curious any other AEC waiting for the offer and which city please.
thankyou


----------



## Good2Go (11 Apr 2009)

logairoff said:
			
		

> Looking at posts from last year some people got the opportunity to do OPME courses and some sort of work/physical fitness at cfrc while they waited over the summer. Any info on whether or not they will run this program again this summer?



Highly unlikely.  A very "unique" sit occurred with the group to which you are referring.  Basically, they recd offers in Jan/Feb with a crse start of spring 08 (Apr or May -- I don't recall), and enrollment ceremonies in Mar 08 (to get the enrollment numbers into the CF FYE (31 Mar).  In early Mar prod probs occurred making it impossible for these individs to commence trg in Apr/May -- they were re-loaded onto an Aug serial instead.  In order to retain the mbrs, they still had the enrollment ceremonies in Mar but were placed in a unique situation:  what to do with the offr recruits until Aug.  The recruits could not stay at home doing naught all and collect a CF pay cheque.  So, they came up with a unique solution:  the recruits were to remain at home and follow a fit prog with regularly scheduled CF Expres tests to track fit progress and take 3 OPME crses.  Some of the recruits managed to get OJT trg and were still requ to follow the fit prog although they did not take the OPMEs.

OPMEs are six crses that all offr must complete before being considered for the promotion to Maj.


----------



## stewacide (11 Apr 2009)

Good2Go said:
			
		

> Highly unlikely.  A very "unique" sit occurred with the group to which you are referring.  Basically, they recd offers in Jan/Feb with a crse start of spring 08 (Apr or May -- I don't recall), and enrollment ceremonies in Mar 08 (to get the enrollment numbers into the CF FYE (31 Mar).  In early Mar prod probs occurred making it impossible for these individs to commence trg in Apr/May -- they were re-loaded onto an Aug serial instead.  In order to retain the mbrs, they still had the enrollment ceremonies in Mar but were placed in a unique situation:  what to do with the offr recruits until Aug.  The recruits could not stay at home doing naught all and collect a CF pay cheque.  So, they came up with a unique solution:  the recruits were to remain at home and follow a fit prog with regularly scheduled CF Expres tests to track fit progress and take 3 OPME crses.  Some of the recruits managed to get OJT trg and were still requ to follow the fit prog although they did not take the OPMEs.
> 
> OPMEs are six crses that all offr must complete before being considered for the promotion to Maj.



Thanks for making me feel like a sucker for not getting paid to wait all summer


----------



## nickinguelph (15 Apr 2009)

logairoff said:
			
		

> I just received an offer over the phone for August 31st BMOQ.



Grats Logairoff!
Been awhile since I was on last, but I am in the same boat as you, I was merit listed in Jan as well for the May loading, for LOG, as I was still waiting for my eyes (LASIK) for aircrew, takes 6 months, as a backup.  But just got off the phone today with my file manager expecting to discuss when I would be redoing all my medical testing that i did last summer for aircrew when he gave me the offer!  
Needless to say I am psyched!  Been waiting for this for the last 4-5 years lol...long story.  So today is celebrating tomorrow is hard core training at the gym lol.
Cheers!


----------



## logairoff (15 Apr 2009)

nickinguelph said:
			
		

> Grats Logairoff!
> Been awhile since I was on last, but I am in the same boat as you, I was merit listed in Jan as well for the May loading, for LOG, as I was still waiting for my eyes (LASIK) for aircrew, takes 6 months, as a backup.  But just got off the phone today with my file manager expecting to discuss when I would be redoing all my medical testing that i did last summer for aircrew when he gave me the offer!
> Needless to say I am psyched!  Been waiting for this for the last 4-5 years lol...long story.  So today is celebrating tomorrow is hard core training at the gym lol.
> Cheers!



Congrats!

See you in August.


----------



## lucho (4 May 2009)

Hello all
I was given an spot for BMOQ starting August 31. I am so looking forward to it :nod:.
I was notified about it early April. I have been in the system for quite a while,  finally I have a set date. I was told my enrollment ceremony would take place in Ottawa on August 19 th
Congrats to my fellow hopeful OCDT´s


----------



## j_r_42 (4 May 2009)

congrats lucho!!  see you in august!


----------



## army RN (14 May 2009)

If hope this helps anyone out there with questions to Aug BMOQ 2009.

I applied late Jan 2009 for ROTP Civi U Registered Nurse. The assessment process occurred quite rapidly and I was offered a position mid March. I was told last week that enrollment will be July 15 and I will be attending St Jean Aug 2nd for the "IAP" part of the BMOQ and finish the remaining part of the BMOQ in May 2010.

The one question I have, which not even the recruiting centre can answer at this time is, is the IAP just the first four weeks of the BMOQ (I was able to find the weekly schedule for the BMOQ)


----------



## AEC@34 (17 May 2009)

Hi  RN Army,

I don't know if my reply clarifies anything. My letter from AFRC says my IAP course is August 31 to December 11, which i believe is full BMOQ course. I applied as DEO, i think they made mistake and should have written My BMOQ dates instead of IAP. Regardless welcome and congratulation.
cheers


----------



## Elorajen (18 May 2009)

Can I ask what IAP is? 

Congrats to those going in August! I'm (almost) envious! I'm going Log DEO, but I'm not sure if I've passed my medical as of yet, so I know I have a long wait.

Thats OK with me though, it gives me lots of extra time to get into shape so I can survive being loaded with a bunch of 18 year olds. I'm 35. Likely will be 36 by the time I get loaded onto a BOMQ (Thinking next spring, if all goes well).


----------



## Narcisse (18 May 2009)

IAP (Initial Assessment Period) has been combined with BOTP (Basic Officer Training Program). The new course name is : BMOQ (Basic Military Officer Qualification). It contains the same things but you do it all in one phase instead of doing it in 2. IAP was 9 weeks, BOTP 6. BMOQ is still 15 weeks.


----------



## Elorajen (18 May 2009)

Thank you. 

Just wondered if I needed to prepare my family for additional time away, and want to ensure I am as prepared as possible.


----------



## aesop081 (18 May 2009)

Elorajen said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> Just wondered if I needed to prepare my family for additional time away, and want to ensure I am as prepared as possible.



You should always have your family prepared for longer abscences than planned. You could get injured and sit in a holding platoon for a month while you heal and start with another platoon ( for example). Back in 1998, recruits at CFLRS were put to work during the ice storms and once that was over , went back to training......

See what i'm driving at ?


----------



## Elorajen (18 May 2009)

Oh yes, I'm well aware, my husband was on PAT platoon in 1993 for 5 months in Borden before his training course started (3's??). That was fun!

With a husband currently in, and the inlaws currently on standby to come help if needed (he is currently MSS and then a deployment in Dec), I try to prepare my kids (3 and 6) as much as possible. I'll bring up that possibility to them anyway, just in case.


----------



## nickinguelph (27 May 2009)

Just wondcrering if anyone has been offered a spot in the Aug 31st BMOQ from the Kitchener CFRC?  If so, have you received any information regarding the swearing in ceremony, and or any information sent out from the CFRC in regards to BMOQ?

I do know that it is still 3 months off, just getting a little impatient and itchin for it to happen.  I have been in contact with the  CFRC about a month ago, and was told they had no info on it yet, and that they would contact me this summer.  Figured, I see what was out here, before I start calling again lol.

Also it would be nice to start meeting those of you in the area who would possibly be on course with me.  Cheers!


----------



## logairoff (27 May 2009)

Hi nickinguelph,

I was asked how I wanted to be sworn in (bible or not) if I had anything for storage and if I wanted to fly or drive there. I asked about when I will receive the joining instructions and whether I will receive anything in the mail. I was notified that I was to come in and pick up my joining instructions and that I will not be receiving anything in the mail. The person notified me also that I will receive a phone call sometime in August to let me know when my swearing in ceremony will be. He told me to just relax in the meantime and get ready for August.

I understand the feeling of just waiting and that little feeling like hey I hope they dont forget about me  but dont worry I doubt they will forget about you if you already received an offer just be patient and get some exercise in. I also have this worry of oh man what if something changes and we dont get to go for August eventhough they already gave us an official offer...you never know


----------



## nickinguelph (28 May 2009)

logairoff said:
			
		

> I was asked how I wanted to be sworn in (bible or not) if I had anything for storage and if I wanted to fly or drive there. I asked about when I will receive the joining instructions and whether I will receive anything in the mail. I was notified that I was to come in and pick up my joining instructions and that I will not be receiving anything in the mail. The person notified me also that I will receive a phone call sometime in August to let me know when my swearing in ceremony will be. He told me to just relax in the meantime and get ready for August.



Thanks Logairoff,
Yeah, I haven't been asked about any preferences regarding the swearing in, storage and/or getting there.  The only thing that my file manager told me was that they will be contacting me this summer.
I think I will be making a drive to the CFRC tomorrow, and see if I can't get anything.


----------



## nickinguelph (30 May 2009)

Well, I went into the Recruiting Centre yesterday, and talked to one of the Captains as my file manager is out on course.  I will be receiving my info package sometime in July, then with the swearing in sometime around the beginning of August.  I was told that they aren`t really in a rush to do anything right now, as BMOQ is still 3 months off, which is understandable.

So if there are any of you out of the Kitchener CFRC offered a spot for the upcomming BMOQ, thats the current scoop.

Cheers!


----------



## 49_15_N_123_6_W (6 Jul 2009)

Congratulations to my fellow Officer Cadets.

My enrolment is set for the end of this month in CFRC Vancouver (New Westminster) and I am scheduled to start the BMOQ at St. Jean  from August 31st to December 11th. I am wondering if anyone from BC is scheduled to enrol and be at Basic during those dates? It would be great to know someone beforehand and share the excitement with.

Once again, congratulations to all the fellow hopeful Officers and I cannot wait to form new friendships with all of you.


----------



## MSEng314 (3 Aug 2009)

Everyone from NOAB 0902A should be in St. Jean August 31st as well, see you guys there!


----------



## JixiangHu (14 Aug 2009)

49_15_N_123_6_W said:
			
		

> Congratulations to my fellow Officer Cadets.
> 
> My enrolment is set for the end of this month in CFRC Vancouver (New Westminster) and I am scheduled to start the BMOQ at St. Jean  from August 31st to December 11th. I am wondering if anyone from BC is scheduled to enrol and be at Basic during those dates? It would be great to know someone beforehand and share the excitement with.
> 
> Once again, congratulations to all the fellow hopeful Officers and I cannot wait to form new friendships with all of you.



My enrollment is on the 20th of August. I will be participating in the BMOQ at St. Jean during the same time period as you will. I'm from Burnaby, so maybe I will see you at the enrollment. I'm CELE (air) by the way.


----------



## EPF (22 Aug 2009)

Hey, I just got my phone call! My swearing-in ceremony is on the 26th in Montréal, and I'm starting BMOQ on the 31st! I'll most likely be on a French platoon, and I'm going as an ENGR O candidate, DEO. ;D

Looking forward to working with you!


----------



## nickinguelph (23 Aug 2009)

Grats on the call!
One week to go.  See you all in St-Jean!

Nick


----------

